# Undo accidental .nomedia creation



## Psycher

Sprint LG Optimus G running CM 10.2

Wanted to hide all the album covers that show up in the androids Gallery, spamming the folders worth looking at.
Went into ES File Explorer to create a .nomedia file and copy/paste it in the folders I wanted

Absentmindedly created the first .nomedia file on the root of the internal storage folder. Something applied and the file disappeared.
Went into Gallery and all photos gone. All custom ringtones also stopped working. Music, however, is fine.

Found the setting in ESFE that hides certain files, unchecked it. Found and deleted .nomedia file.
Back to gallery. No change. Downloaded new Gallery app: same effect.

Why me. New photos seem to show, for whatever reason. Downloaded pictures do not.

[Update]
All media files have been deleted. I have no idea why. SD card showed nearly full, then suddenly all files gone. Folders still in place, but are empty (scratch that, they're gone too). Some kind of bizarre file corruption? I have no clue how this happened.

Somebody want to fill me in on what the heck happened so that I or other people don't run into this again?


----------



## Psycher

After thinking about this a bit I think I may be dealing with two separate issues. The .nomedia incident and the data corruption incident were too far apart to be related entirely. Especially since the files and folders WERE still accessible by most other means, and could still be played.
That said, I'm guessing the file corruption isn't solvable. I'm just going to have to deal with it. However, back to the .nomedia issue. Any guesses on what happened there?


----------



## htdw3

I did the same thing, not sure if you found a fix, but this worked for me.
Dl'd super manager
Reenabled media scan on the directory
This might help
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...ectory-from-being-scanned-by-android-gallery/

Then
Settings > apps > all > media storage
Force stop
Clear data
Shutdown
Turn on
Wait 5-10 mintues
Check gallery
This might help
https://forums.motorola.com/posts/cf07acdc3a


----------

